# What size tank for a baby leopard gecko?



## Charlotte__ (Dec 26, 2010)

Im soon to be getting a baby leopard gecko, so what size tank should i have? i have a 3ft one for when his older but i dont want him to get stressed, also have a 2.5ft RUB wich i had my corn snake in before maybe i could divide that? Thanks!


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

most of us use a 2 foot viv 
putting him into your normal viv should be ok you could divide that off if he has trouble finding his food or you could feed him in a small rub


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

I personally wouldn't put a baby straight in to a 2 foot viv to be on the safe side. 
It's better either sticking them in a faun, or as suggested dividing the viv. Makes it easier for the little guy/girl to hunt.


----------



## Mozart (Jan 10, 2011)

Depends on how old the baby is, I'd personally use a 12 inche tank for the first part of his growing up, which for a quick grower could be 2-3 months.
Make sure theres at least two hides, inc a moist hide for shedding.
You can buy starter packs which are usually good set ups.

When your gecko reaches 5-6 inches and puts on a nice amount of weight I'd look to put him in to a larger tank.


----------

